# Win&Win RCX-100



## Warren11050

Hey everyone,
I was wondering if anyone has shot the Win&Win RCX-100 bow? If so, what are your impressions of it? I am considering adding a recurve and fell in love with this riser.

I have been shooting a compound for a while now and would like to change things up for fun. I am only shooting amongst friends and the occasional league (probably indoor).

Any help would be just great.

Thanks,
Warren


----------



## Cuthbert

Word of this bow has been conspicuously absent. I don't even know anyone who knows of anyone who owns one.


----------



## Mithril

Had my hands on one yesterday afternoon. I have to say, it is kind of "klunky".


----------



## shooter10x

You probably should consider the CXT. I think they made this bow to meet a pricepoint only. I dont think you will see it next year. Its very much like the first generation carbon bows unlike the CXT which is far more advanced.


----------



## Rick McKinney

Interesting comments. I saw it at the ATA show in January and loved it! I have one on order and can't wait to get it. I really like how light it is. Since it is the latest model I figure W&W lightened the bow up for those looking for a very light riser so the archer can place the weight where they want it instead of the riser dictating where the weight needs to go for balance.


----------



## Warren11050

Rick,
What did you pay for the riser (I am seeing $599)? Also, what is your setup going to be (limbs, rest, plunger, etc...)


----------



## Rick McKinney

PM sent for pricing. I do plan on using the CXT limbs I already have. I still use the ARE rest, Beiter plunger etc. I mainly want to just check out the riser so I will begin by using everything I had on my CXT then go from there. I figure I will have to rearrange the stabilizer system but other than that I figure everything else is excellent for me!


----------



## mike hogan

Hey Rick are you still shooting the tf a pecs riser?


----------



## Rick McKinney

Mike, I shoot very little these days. Last fall I shot the CXT at the Duel Trials and Duel. It was fun, but I still liked the Apecs better. When I get the RCX riser I will give a small report about it. Currently I shooting my CT Phantom target bow (compound). Again, I am lucky to put in once a week practice though.


----------



## mike hogan

I'm still shooting mine,I like the bow and design a lot,I'm surprised it's not a more popular riser than some of their other offerings-mike


----------



## Q07

Rick, Would love to hear your thoughts on the RCX riser.


----------



## Rick McKinney

Hi QO7, Sorry that I have not posted much lately. I have been very busy with life in general which has pulled me away from shooting. So you will have to forgive me for not being as thorough as in the past. 

I did get the RCX-100 riser and quickly put it together. Like usual, the riser and limbs when put together came out about as exact an alignment as you can get. I have not had to adjust the limb alignment yet. Very nice system. I liked the overall weight of the bow but feel it could have been lighter. Again, it is up to the individual to choose where to put the weight if the bow is light enough. If it is not, it becomes limited to how much weight can be used for balance of what the archer wants and not what the manufacturer wants. 

I have not shot this bow at any long distance but when I have shot it, I have noticed that it is smooth and quiet. The shot surprised me since I did not hit my arm as much as I hit it with the CXT. Not sure why that is but I would hazard to guess the grip is designed to cause the bow to turn slightly out of the way so the string does not hit the arm. I am not real positive about this but that is my quick assessment. 

That is about all I have for you. I want to shoot it and hope to later this fall if things settle down but it is doubtful. All the best. Rick


----------



## Q07

Rick, Thanks so much for the informative impression.

If anyone else has experience with the RCX set up, please chime in.


----------



## ryan b.

Rick,

Thanks for the review. I was hoping they would make the riser much lighter as well. Win and Win does such an awesome job with the INNO risers but its really not much of a weight cut at all. FIBERBOW is still the only truly light riser out there. I dont see many people opting for the RCX when they can go with the fiberbow. It would be great to see a 2.0 of the RX and really shave some weight from it. Plenty of heavier risers out there already.


----------



## DK Lieu

I had a chat with Mr. Park Kyung Rae (president of Win&Win) shortly after the Inno-Carbon riser first came out. He told me that the Inno riser was originally intended to be much lighter. However, field testing of the prototypes in Korea resulted in making the Inno a heavier riser, because most of the testers thought the original design was too light. A couple of years after the Inno was introduced, W&W began marketing a lighter version, called the Inno X-Lite. It was available only for a short time, so perhaps the X-Lite was not so popular. Also, it seems that the Fiberbow, which I believe was the lightest production riser on the market, never had more than a niche following. Is there truly demand for a super-light riser?


----------



## titanium man

Rick,

Have you any experience with the SF Ultimate Riser? Is it up to par with the RCX-100? I'm thinking not, but would like someone who is exposed to these to give me an opinion. Heard a couple of people comparing and asking questions a couple a weeks ago at our shoot, and have not had time until now to follow up. Any advice will be appreciated.

Thanks

JC


----------



## sneaks

I'm returning to archery after a long absence (about 12+ years) and picked up a RCX-100 a few weeks ago. I've used it for about 5 hrs a day and have shot from 18 metres indoors and 
have had a few trips to the outdoor range as well.

I originally thought I'd pick up a GMX but when I went to check it out, it didn't quite feel right in my hand. I was considering an Inno CTX next but that, too, felt a little off. One of my 
fellow archers found the RCX hidden on a shelf and it was love at first grip. I don't have much experience with other current risers (sorry but I can't give a fair comparison review) 
however, I really do love how balanced, light and yet solid it feels in my hand. I should mention that I'm almost 6 feet tall but with abnormally tiny hands so that may come into play a 
bit. The loaner bow I was using previously led to quite a few strikes because the shape of the grip pulled my arm into the bow and I was working with only a few millimetres of 
clearance. My arm guard was often to blame because the back end would catch the string. With the RCX, my bow arm is now in a more comfortable position and I haven't had a single 
strike since. (And yes, I was keeping my elbow in the correct position for shooting with both kinds of bows so user error wasn't a factor.) 

My coach along with fellow archers have all given it a go and have also agreed that it's a "two thumbs up". Rick is right: The bow came perfectly aligned and I was able to use it right out of the box with no adjustments. It's smooth and extremely quiet in relation to the other risers I've shot (random single ends with friend's bows and the previously mentioned loaner). 

My only beef is with the clicker extension. I find no matter how hard I crank down on it, it will end up loosening up at the end of the day so I have to remind myself to give it a quick 
twist between ends. Also, because of it's round shape, it doesn't allow for quick, one handed loading in comparison to other bows. I have to flick my clicker with my index finger on my 
bow hand in order to load an arrow. Not a huge deal but it would've been nice if they'd taken that into consideration and built in a groove right before the extension. Another minor pointis I get a bit of a hot spot on the top of my hand near the base of my thumb. Again, not a major issue but if you're shooting 5ish hours a day, it gets a little sore. Also, they presently 
don't have any interchangeable grips for the RCX yet so you're pretty much SOL if you don't like the feel of the one that comes with it. 

If anyone has any specific questions, please let me know. I'll do my best to answer them with my somewhat rusty knowledge of archery. 

Cheers!


----------



## [email protected]

Hey sneaks, quick thought re: the clicker extension coming loose. Try loc-tite, easy to remove if for some reason you want to take the clicker extension off, doesn't rattle loose easily.


----------



## sneaks

Thanks! Appreciate the advice  I'll have to pick some up asap. 

Cheers!


----------



## DK Lieu

Whoa, whoa, whoa... Be VERY careful with Loc-tite on threaded metal parts. There are several different varieties. Some are made to be removable, and some are intended to create a permanent bond. Both varieties are sold side-by-side in most stores. Read the labels very carefully. With the permanent bonding type, the parts will break before the bond will. A lot of times, when I'm looking for a temporary bond, I simply brush the threads with dab of finger nail polish.


----------



## caspian

the blue or green varieties are temporary. use the red ones with caution and aforethought.


----------



## Mithril

Only blue is temporary- green is shaft retaining compound and is as permanent as red!


----------



## sneaks

Yikes! Thanks for the additional tips. I haven't picked it up yet but I'll be sure to read the label very carefully. I'll try the nail polish trick first. 

I appreciate the help!


----------



## caspian

Mithril said:


> Only blue is temporary- green is shaft retaining compound and is as permanent as red!


green is nowhere near as strong as red. it's thinner and designed to wick into already assembled fasteners. use it sparingly and it is fine. like any product, it is not designed to function flawlessly when used with no regard for proper applciation.


----------



## Mithril

Caspian,

You are wrong about green, you gave bad advice, and you should man up and admit it instead of redoubling your argument.


----------



## Greysides

Loctite® Threadlocker Red 271™ is designed for the permanent locking and sealing of threaded fasteners. The product cures when confined in the absence of air between close fitting metal surfaces. It protects threads from rust and corrosion and prevents loosening from shock and vibration. It is only removable once cured by heating up parts to 500°F (260°C).

Loctite® Threadlocker Green 290™ is designed for the locking and sealing of threaded fasteners. Due to it's low viscosity and capillary action, the product wicks between engaged threads and eliminates the need to disassemble prior to application. Loctite® Threadlocker Green 290™ cures when confined in the absence of air between close fitting metal surfaces. It prevents loosening from shock and vibration and leakage from shock and vibration and protects threads from rust and corrosion. The product can also be used to fill porosity in welds, casting and powder metal parts. Localized heating and hand tools are needed for disassembly.

Loctite® Threadlocker Blue 242® is designed for the locking and sealing of threaded fasteners which require normal disassembly with standard hand tools. The product cures when confined in the absence of air between close fitting metal surfaces. It protects threads from rust and corrosion and prevents loosening from shock and vibration. Loctite® Threadlocker Blue 242® is particularly suited for applications on less active substrates such as stainless steel and plated surfaces, where disassembly is required for servicing.


http://www.loctiteproducts.com/threadlockers.shtml


----------



## Mithril

Exactly. A threadlocker that requires heat for removal is simply a bad idea on a composite riser. It was bad advice.


----------



## x-hunta

Mithril said:


> Exactly. A threadlocker that requires heat for removal is simply a bad idea on a composite riser. It was bad advice.


Chill out, read what he actually said and you will realize that his advice is ok. You just enjoy jumping all over people don't you?


----------



## caspian

Mithril said:


> Caspian,
> 
> You are wrong about green


really? if you're ham-fisted enough then any product can be used innapropriately. note I said "sparingly". I've been using it for years on small fasteners and undoing them with hand tools fine with no damage to either the tool or the fastener.

do you actually have any substantive experience with the product in question, or is this armchair expertise at its best?


----------



## Steven Cornell

Went and dug for more information on Loctite Green.
Here is what I found that if you do use it "sparingly".
this is right from the Technical Spec sheet that you can download.
http://www.loctiteproducts.com/tds/T_LKR_GREEN_tds.pdf

"For disassembly, shear with standard hand tools and remove with methylene chloride. In rare instances where hand tools do not work because
of *excessive engagement length,* apply localized heat to nut or bolt to approximately 482°F (250°C). Disassemble while hot."

So Blue would be the Loctite of choice.:thumbs_up


----------

